# Home-rolled DVR - Has Anyone Tried It?



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of building a DVR box, since there so much more you can do with it besides watching recorded shows...but I'd like the advice, and impressions from others that have already gone down this road first. I have the pc, and all the hardware I'd need in it, I think....

Questions that come to mind though....are there any video cards out there that will display HD, (preferably 1080i), output? 

Are there HD DVD, and Blu Ray drives availabe that I can buy, and install? (I already have a number of HD DVD movies....sigh!)

Any pitfalls, and problems I should be aware of before embarking on such a project?

Software/hardware recommendations? 

In advance, thanks!


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Start on pg. 85

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=940972&page=85


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I rolled my first PC-DVR for a Christmas gift for my folks about 4-5 years ago now. When they opened it, and I told them they had to keep a computer in their livingroom, they were not thrilled. It must have taken me 2 days to just convince them to try it. 4 years later, and my dad just completed building his new DVR.

All modern vid cards should do HD output. Go with passive cooling, and if you don't game, somthing lower-end to conserve energy.

For HD-DVD, get an Xbox Add-on for $40 or less. Blur-ray is around the $130 mark on newegg.

For software, I swear by Snapstream.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Marshall,

What's the cost breakdown of this for something equivalent to an SD Tivo? My mom really needs something like this to get rid of her vcr! Is it cost effective?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, there's no subscription fee, so that works in your favor, but as far as a breakdown, it all depends on what you can put a computer together for. I'd budget $500 at the least. If you don't want to build, you should be able to get a deal for around $300 on a good day, plus a capture card and vid card and software. For particulars you'll have to create a shopping list. Check out my video to start with:

YouTube - DIY Build your own Home Theater PC Computer


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

mechman said:


> Marshall,
> 
> What's the cost breakdown of this for something equivalent to an SD Tivo? My mom really needs something like this to get rid of her vcr! Is it cost effective?


Don't forget the 'cost' of your time.

Put a PC in your mom's house, no matter how simple the build, and you just became her 'help desk'.


----------

